# What do you really think of your wife's...?



## rush

Reversing a thread from the ladies lounge,,,,and actually curious....you know what I am talking about??


----------



## Fozzy

Georgia O'Keefe couldn't do it justice.


----------



## GTdad

Ear lobes? Elbows? Nostrils?

I like them all just fine.


----------



## rush

Hum,,,,maybe I should be more specific....


----------



## RandomDude

Belly button? Great for body shots!



edbopc said:


> Hum,,,,maybe I should be more specific....


You were refering to the belly button right? It has to be!


----------



## unbelievable

Not sure she still has one. She's either lost it or it's in the shop.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Epiglottis?


----------



## rush

Well I will do it, heck the women are talkin about their husbands penises....I love my wifes vagina, it has never smelled, always tastes good, not worn out to me, and she knows how to use it...


----------



## RandomDude

Oh that... who would have thought? :slap:


----------



## rush

hum...no thoughts here, women??


----------



## GTdad

I like my wife's vagina just fine, too. 

Reminds me of one of the better insults I've heard:

"I'd call you a c*nt, but you lack the warmth and depth."


----------



## rush

all warm and moist...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

GTdad said:


> I like my wife's vagina just fine, too.
> 
> Reminds me of one of the better insults I've heard:
> 
> "I'd call you a c*nt, but you lack the warmth and depth."


"Why yes I am a c*nt, strong and resilient".


----------



## Caribbean Man

Being single and then married , I have learned quite a few things.
This is one of the things I've learned .
V-Jay-Jays are good.
But they are best when they crave only_ your _touch ,_your_ attention, and _your_ pleasure. 
My wife's V-Jay-Jay is like that.


----------



## RandomDude

GTdad said:


> "I'd call you a c*nt, but you lack the warmth and depth."


LOL, looks like I've added another insult to my insultocabulary! Thanks


----------



## RandomDude

Well since OP complained about responses being too 'light' on this thread...

NOTE: Not going to refer to STBX, we're divorcing anyway, but Vs in general?

I love it! I love how the legs lead up to it like a red carpet, how inviting the lips are, how it's the center of a woman's pleasure, how juicy it looks when you spread it, how it tastes, how it feels, its softness and sensitivity, and how fun it is to play with using your tongue, how it feels when you go inside, how it wraps around your *ahem* and squeezes it, massaging it as you go in and out, and how it makes the woman feel

Better OP?


----------



## rush

Great job


----------



## Mark72

Let me clear out the cobwebs and I'll get back to ya...


----------



## rush

Mark72 said:


> Let me clear out the cobwebs and I'll get back to ya...


I will be waiting,,,,,and yes I understand


----------



## RandomDude

Mark72 said:


> Let me clear out the cobwebs and I'll get back to ya...


:rofl:


----------



## 40isthenew20

It is royalty to me that produces nectars for the Gods. I absolutely love her box - the way it looks, smells and feels. Her pubic mound is even sexy and she shaves bald, so it exposes all that I seek.


----------



## RandomDude

Shaven haven!


----------



## omgitselaine

I usually try not to come into The Men's Clubhouse but i must admit i gotta come to this thread and take a peek to see what you guys really think about our umm " wink wink "!!


----------



## 40isthenew20

omgitselaine said:


> I usually try not to come into The Men's Clubhouse but i must admit i gotta come to this thread and take a peek to see what you guys really think about our umm " wink wink "!!


Well, what is your reaction. I looked in the lady's husband's penis thread and was happy to hear that the vast majority treat it as if it were a family heirloom - shine it up every day.


----------



## Mark72

40isthenew20 said:


> Well, what is your reaction. I looked in the lady's husband's penis thread and was happy to hear that the vast majority treat it as if it were a family heirloom - shine it up every day.


That's a myth!!!


----------



## omgitselaine

40isthenew20 said:


> Well, what is your reaction. I looked in the lady's husband's penis thread and was happy to hear that the vast majority treat it as if it were a family heirloom - shine it up every day.


I guess it depends if a husband has seen it in awhile ( it seems a few hasnt ? ) but to those who had it's nice knowing that it's cherished and/or even appreciated??


----------



## romantic_guy

I just adore her vagina! I could stare at it all day, although I prefer to be licking it or be inside of it! When I take nude pics of her, there is always a close up of that area. It is beautiful, like a flower opening it's petals, and extremely erotic at the same time. I love that it is the center of her pleasure. I especially love giving her oral, feeling the soft folds of her labia, feeling her move, hearing her moan with pleasure, and feeling her orgasm while I massage her g spot with my fingers. I just can't get enough!


----------



## rush

omgitselaine said:


> I guess it depends if a husband has seen it in awhile ( it seems a few hasnt ? ) but to those who had it's nice knowing that it's cherished and/or even appreciated??


I am 1 of these guys


----------



## thunderstruck

Hers is not worth the trouble.


----------



## rush

understand that one too


----------



## sparkyjim

I have never seen one that isn't beautiful. I don't need clean shaven but I do like to be able to see it and hair gets in the way.

Every woman should be proud of how her's looks. And as for the warmth and the wetness...? mmmmm...

There is nothing better than just laying with her and being inside of her...


----------



## doubletrouble

I've seen my share of them, and never seen one that didn't have some wonderful redeeming feature lol

Women who trim are my favorite, although if shaven meticulously and continuously, that is sweet. Just leaving the pubes hanging around is OK too, but I prefer that she pay it the attention it deserves, as I do the same. 

Keep it clean and trimmed and I'll do the rest!


----------



## skype

I love Bruce ****burn's homage to female beauty:

She's got a mango in the garden - sweet as can be
She's got a mango in the garden - full of mystery
She's got a mango in the garden - from the original tree
She's got a mango in the garden - shares it with me

Humid gleaming precious well
Love to drink that water
Parallel worlds when the sun goes down
The atmosphere grows hotter

I slip through the glistening gate
Tide began to pound
Tears of light poured over me
And ricocheted all around.


----------



## OhGeesh

To take a objective approach I'll just say this: We all age and a 40yr old cupcake is not a 20yr old cupcake. 

Just like for most guys a 40yr old head of hair isn't a 20yr old head of hair.


----------



## rush

OhGeesh said:


> To take a objective approach I'll just say this: We all age and a 40yr old cupcake is not a 20yr old cupcake.
> 
> Just like for most guys a 40yr old head of hair isn't a 20yr old head of hair.


Have to disagree, I think all woen are beautiful there:smthumbup:


----------



## OhGeesh

edbopc said:


> Have to disagree, I think all woen are beautiful there:smthumbup:


So, politically correct!! I didn't say it wasn't beautiful, awesome, and Oh I'm so lucky to get to hang out there.

There is a difference!! I wasn't thinking about it the other day it is what it is. Just like a guys wood isn't as hard as it was when he was 18 as when he is 50.


----------



## I Notice The Details

romantic_guy said:


> I just adore her vagina! I could stare at it all day, although I prefer to be licking it or be inside of it! When I take nude pics of her, there is always a close up of that area. It is beautiful, like a flower opening it's petals, and extremely erotic at the same time. I love that it is the center of her pleasure. I especially love giving her oral, feeling the soft folds of her labia, feeling her move, hearing her moan with pleasure, and feeling her orgasm while I massage her g spot with my fingers. I just can't get enough!


:iagree: I am the same way. Her "triangle" draws me in like a tractor beam! :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude

Meh, chances are though at my current rate I'll never see p-ssy again in my life


----------



## firebelly1

edpoc - what do you want to hear from the women? I'm glad to hear that men like the V but I don't know that that's a shocking discovery.


----------



## rush

I have no clue, at my current rate I may not see one again either


----------



## I Notice The Details

RandomDude said:


> Meh, chances are though at my current rate I'll never see p-ssy again in my life


Wasn't there a chance with the laundry lady that was eyeing you?


----------



## larry.gray

I love it. I love the look, the smell, the flavor... and oh how it feels SOOOOO good.


----------



## larry.gray

OhGeesh said:


> To take a objective approach I'll just say this: We all age and a 40yr old cupcake is not a 20yr old cupcake.
> 
> Just like for most guys a 40yr old head of hair isn't a 20yr old head of hair.


I haven't gone sampling any 20 y/o versions... but I don't see the difference using memory of what it was like 20 years ago.

Boobs? Yep, 20 years and kids take their tool. Ass? Yep, there too. 

But if she does her kegels, what is the difference in age in that part of her anatomy? She gets wetter now than she has in any time we've been together. She loves it more now than ever. And she's done her kegels so it still has lots of "grip." :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude

I Notice The Details said:


> Wasn't there a chance with the laundry lady that was eyeing you?


Considering how I almost threw up after merely a kiss, I have doubts about my future post-divorce


----------



## Ikaika

If we really want to be anatomically correct in comparing homologous structures, we should be comparing penis to clitoris.


----------



## firebelly1

Seeing this post on Facebook made me think of this thread for some reason...10 Vagina Cakes For Your Baby Shower


----------



## tracyishere

Here's my thought as a woman. 
didn't even know what mine looked like until my H was so kind as to get a mirror out and show me! This kind act was repaid in full BTW! 

Viewing the differences of women is shocking to me. I have the opportunity to see what my H likes on tumblr. He likes many things I never knew there was such variance in the style, structure or appearance of our gardens. 

I think they are very exotic and interesting. Would I want another one? Heck no.


----------



## RandomDude

firebelly1 said:


> Seeing this post on Facebook made me think of this thread for some reason...10 Vagina Cakes For Your Baby Shower


WTF?! Ok, now that's fking disturbing =/


----------



## tracyishere

RandomDude said:


> WTF?! Ok, now that's fking disturbing =/


That was not exotic or interesting.


----------



## PieceOfSky

Beautiful then and beautiful now. A very special place to me.

Rarely shared anymore. I miss it, and the more loving version of the woman it is attached to. But less and less.


----------



## larry.gray

drerio said:


> If we really want to be anatomically correct in comparing homologous structures, we should be comparing penis to clitoris.


I like her little bud too :smthumbup:


----------



## PieceOfSky

drerio said:


> If we really want to be anatomically correct in comparing homologous structures, we should be comparing penis to clitoris.


That is interesting.

If we really want to compare what one's eyes and mind are drawn to, I have always assumed those interested in men are drawn to the penis and don't much notice the rest. Whereas for me, I notice and am drawn towards pretty much the entire vulva. Like a moth to a 10000W bulb.


----------



## Pault

GTdad said:


> I like my wife's vagina just fine, too.
> 
> Reminds me of one of the better insults I've heard:
> 
> "I'd call you a c*nt, but you lack the warmth and depth."


:lol:

Is there ny law in having this as an epitaph on my headstone when I shuffle of this mortal world :rofl:


----------



## DesertRat1978

My wife's unit and I have become estranged and i have started to not care if it is there or not.


----------



## Boogiemaster

My wife's Pu ssy I put down tuna salmon milk cream and non of it touched.
Not wasting any more money.

Purr all you want


----------



## CH

sparkyjim said:


> I have never seen one that isn't beautiful. I don't need clean shaven but I do like to be able to see it and hair gets in the way.
> 
> Every woman should be proud of how her's looks. And as for the warmth and the wetness...? mmmmm...


It's not a bad thing when you come back up and you've got dental floss in between some of your teeth 

The smile that just says it all....


----------



## *MiMi*

firebelly1 said:


> Seeing this post on Facebook made me think of this thread for some reason...10 Vagina Cakes For Your Baby Shower


The "Here I Come" cake reminds me of "Here's Johnny!" Hahaha!


----------



## tracyishere

Boogiemaster said:


> My wife's Pu ssy I put down tuna salmon milk cream and non of it touched.
> Not wasting any more money.
> 
> Purr all you want


WTF?


----------



## Boogiemaster

tracyishere said:


> WTF?


A virgina is also known as a P ussy and it was a joke like having sex and shouting fire in the hole to the wife


----------



## Boogiemaster

tracyishere said:


> WTF?


A virgina is also known as a p ussy and it was a joke like having sex and shouting fire in the hole to the wife 

The wife's p ussy is warm and wet and needs feeding hence the joke about p ussy.


----------



## RandomDude

Haven't seen mine for over 8 months seperated, so it's probably full of an OM's juice right now so bleh.


----------



## Rags

tracyishere said:


> WTF?



*****. As in 'cat'

I think it was supposed to be a joke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere

Silly boys...

This is the part I didn't understand:

I put down tuna salmon milk cream and non of it touched.


----------



## Boogiemaster

tracyishere said:


> Silly boys...
> 
> This is the part I didn't understand:
> 
> I put down tuna salmon milk cream and non of it touched.


A pu ssy needs feeding, it doesn't like tuna salmon milk cream, it feeds on co ck


----------



## tracyishere

Boogiemaster said:


> A pu ssy needs feeding, it doesn't like tuna salmon milk cream, it feeds on co ck


Oh my... 😧


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

RandomDude said:


> Haven't seen mine for over 8 months seperated, so it's probably full of an OM's juice right now so bleh.


Haven't seen mine in ages either and I have to think real hard to remember what it's like ... but at least I don't have that image in my mind. Sorry dude. That's a gut punch.


----------



## Married but Happy

I like my wife's the best of all I've experienced, but the amazing variety in look, feel, taste, and responsiveness is fascinating.


----------



## RandomDude

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Haven't seen mine in ages either and I have to think real hard to remember what it's like ... but at least I don't have that image in my mind. Sorry dude. That's a gut punch.


Or it could be my imagination (I hope so)... its just...

HD woman + 8 months seperation... it doesn't equal celibacy


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

RandomDude said:


> Or it could be my imagination (I hope so)... its just...
> 
> HD woman + 8 months seperation... it doesn't equal celibacy


Probably not but not worth spending one bit of energy thinking about.

My mantra for the day:

Focus on the three Fs 

1) Fun: Enjoy the moment
2) Faith: Trust that great things will happen
3) Fearless: Don't worry about the outcome. Just give your best and let God do the rest.

No sense worrying about things you can't control.


----------



## RandomDude

Hahaha 3 Fs? Back in the day it used to be...

F... 'em, F... 'em, F..... 'em  
I'm sure you know the old saying lol

But yeah, I'm trying not to think about it... much


----------



## John Lee

I like the way it feels but it's not a thing I really think about on its own, unlike her tits.


----------



## marko

first off, the cakes are quite disturbing.....is that a "thing" to give your friends at the party? I love you girlfriend, here is a cake shaped like a kitty, hope you like it?

second, I love my wife's vee-jay, I wish that she would appreciate it as much as I do and I wish that she would let me appreciate it more. 

we have been together over 25 years now and shared everything in our lives. I am not tired of it at all. she has even learned a few new tricks to use on the odd occasion.


----------

